# Pedipeds for wide, thick, chubby feet?



## knowerofnada (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are good for toddlers with wide & chubby/thick feet? I need something not only wide, but deep to allow for chubiness on top of the foot, if this makes sense. I really adre the look of Pedipeds and they are slightly more in my price range than other brands I've seen mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

They have worked well for my dd's wide and chubby feet.


----------



## deadheadmomma (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know about the original pedipeds, but I returned a pair of Kyle style pedidped flex shoes because they were too narrow for my DS's wide chubby feet. But it may have just been that style. We had tried on a pair of the jake style at a store and they seemed to fit better.


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I have Captain Chubby foot here and pedipeds fit him REALLY well. So do Umi (the puggle or other infant/toddler versions)


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

should be fine, but my first thoguht would actually be to recomend See Kai Run


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cchrissyy* 
should be fine, but my first thoguht would actually be to recomend See Kai Run

I tried them on my 18 month old and he just is/was not ready for the "stiffer" soles. We got some of the original pedipeds and they are great -- he walks well in them. When I put a pair of SKR on his feet, he acted like they were cement blocks or like he was trying to walk in water (pulling his knees up really high). While I can understand wanting to graduate to the SKR (which are great for wide chubby feet), I think that development should be considered as well.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Yes, I think that the Pedipeds work really well. She wore her white sandals all last spring and summer...I like Robeez, too (plus, they are easier to find here!). But, my DD has a lot of chub on her little feet! She is 16 mo and wearing Robeez in 18-24 mo size...and the elastic is already a little too snug on the tops of her feet! I have been looking around online for some Pedipeds...


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

I actually didn't like the Robeez on my DD as she has chunky wide feet and ankles and I didn't like the red marks because I always had her wear them with socks. I chose Pedipeds instead but you have to scout out the good sale online. We do have See Kai Run and it did take DD a bit to get used to walking with hard soled shoes (they are flexible but not like soft shoes). Her SKR get skuffed very easily and they are much heavier.


----------



## Bay Area Babe (May 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I tried them on my 18 month old and he just is/was not ready for the "stiffer" soles. We got some of the original pedipeds and they are great -- he walks well in them. When I put a pair of SKR on his feet, he acted like they were cement blocks or like he was trying to walk in water (pulling his knees up really high). While I can understand wanting to graduate to the SKR (which are great for wide chubby feet), I think that development should be considered as well.

Have you tried the softer soled SKR soled shoes? Like Sean?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

robeez makes a "tredz" version now. They have velcro closures, so you can make them looser on fat feet. You may also want to try something like striderite, because you can get them in W.


----------



## esmejoy (Feb 10, 2007)

a couple of other brands I've found that fit my little chubster foot -- Ecco and Perfection Jumping Jacks (2x wide) -- and I like the one pair of See Kai Run that I've gotten also

Pedoodles, on the other hand, were WORTHLESS -- could never even get them on his feet!

No advice on the Pedipeds, sorry.

-esme


----------

